# Treadle power



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

Just asking if this might be worth pursuing:
I have a couple of old Singer treadle sewing machine bases that Dad wants OUT of his garage. And here I sit motionless with a laptop running off a (24V output) converter plugged into the wall, when I could be rocking a treadle. Might a sewing machine treadle be enough to power the laptop either directly or by charging a separate battery or batteries?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I'd think you could NOT generate enough using a treadle to run even a laptop, but it would depend on the power usage. From what I read, average one is about 100 watts.

An exercise bike doing a moderate rate, you can produce 150 watts.....a treadle, you couldn't come close to that.....I'd guess 25-50 watts, best case.....meaning you'd have to 'treadle' 2-4 hrs + efficiency losses to 'bank' up enough power to run a laptop 1 hour. That would get old REAL quick.

You'd be better off selling the machines, take that money and buy a 100-150w solar panel, then add charge controller/battery.

OR if you really want to exercise for your surfing, build a generator out of an exercise bike.

Article 1

Article 2


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

Thanks, TnAndy!


----------

